# Aruba - Dine around town plan



## mdurette (Mar 7, 2016)

I found this during some Aruba research from the Aruba Gastronomic Association.  It appears you can buy dinner "coupons" for $50 each that are good for a listing of various restaurants.   You get appetizer, entrée and desert off the regular menu.    Has anyone used it before?   I don't know the restaurants as never been there before, but if you do, is it a good deal?



https://arubadining.com/dine-around-plan/

https://arubadining.com/cms/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/AGA-DineAround-2016.pdf


----------



## lvhmbh (Mar 7, 2016)

Check on the aruba-bb.com board - they've discussed it there as well as on aruba.com


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 7, 2016)

I think they are $50 per person. I don't know the restaurants on the list, but I would be hard pressed to spend that much on most meals. Consider that I think you have to purchase a minimum of three certificates. If traveling as a couple, you would probably need at least four in that case.


----------



## mdurette (Mar 8, 2016)

Nothing on the aruba-bb....but I have posted there for feedback.

I have started the one by one search online of the restaurants that offer.  What I have found is some of the same places on the list offer early bird specials.  3 course meal for about $30 per person.    I can only assume the same 3 course meal offered under this plan for prime time seating.    Most early birds are from 5-7....that works for us anyway since we have a child with us.


Which leads to the next question.   Any restaurants that you would love to eat at as an adult, but that also offers a kids menu?    I found a couple in my search, but like here....most are not on the websites for display.


----------

